# FDA's War on Vaping



## Gizmo (29/6/16)

*Good Watch to give a summary of whats happening*
​

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Petrus (29/6/16)

This is a very good watch, it basically comes down to the point that the fda thinks they are some sort of god? They want to be the beneficial party. They feel a crap for the people.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

